# moving on & accepting!?



## ✿Penny✿ (Mar 30, 2006)

well ivf hasn't worked for us!    Could try again but not sure?
trying to accept that probably never get pregnant & be a mum. Adoption in this country I believe isn't for us?
We recently bought a puppy & although he will never fill the void of a mini me...he is fun & I love him    
I love my husband & together we are strong but sometimes I feel a failure for not getting pregnant & look at some pregnant women & get so jealous. Most days I'm ok then it hits me & I feel like crying & do if alone!   
I know it's early days & it's a bereavement I just hope I can get through this!
I am happy with my life & have more than most people I know I just have a void that I worry will never be filled??
I hope you all are getting there too...it's so hard tho!!!    
love Penny x


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Just wanted to say:


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi
I feel the same. Had 2 goes at IVF. 2  failed atempts.....and the last one resulting in a BFP only to be heart broken at 12 weeks. Don't know if I can go through it again ?


----------

